# Care checklist for sitters



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

I will be going on a holiday in January with my entire family so Skittles will be staying with someone new and therefore I have decided to make a list of need to know things. Please let me know if you have any ideas of what I can add. (Vet phone number will be added, I will be on a cruise and unreachable except for hopefully random facebook checks to see how everything with my baby is going)
FOOD:
•	Only give her food I have provided. NO extra treats
•	She gets one scoop from each bag of food provided each night
•	She can have one small spoon of baby food (provided food only) each night on her wheel
•	Is to only drink water provided
HOUSING
•	Light and heater are to be left plugged in at all times (they turn on & off automatically)
•	Litter box is to be cleaned out each night (with scoop) and a complete clean once a week
•	Top up litter as needed
•	She is to only have the toys in her cage that she currently has (playpen toys and supervision only and should never be put in her cage)
•	Sleeping bag and cage liner should be switched out once a week or as needed
•	Blanket is to be left on cage at all times with front up (front can be draped over part way at night if needed)
•	Should you need to wash her things ONLY use fragrance free (fabrics) or the vinegar & water solution provided (all hard surfaces)
•	Do not change the layout of her cage as it upsets her
PLAYPEN (OPTIONAL)
•	Playpen is for supervised play only
•	She enjoys playing for an hour or two each morning
•	There is no fear of being poked while taking her in and out, all you have to do is pick up her bag that she will be sleeping in and GENTLY “push” her out into the playpen. When she gets tired (her eye lids will be closing and she won’t be playing) simply put her bag into her playpen within line of sight. She will run over and after checking it out run right in! Than you just pick the bag up and put it back in her house, under her igloo. (How to remove her from her bag will be demonstrated)
•	Replace her toilet paper roll as needed (will be provided)
•	Clean as needed
GENERAL HEDGEHOG INFORMATION
•	Hedgehogs are very skittish/ nervous creatures, they don’t like change or sudden movements or noises
•	They have very fragile legs and cannot handle a fall from any height
•	She CANNOT get cold as she will attempt to hibernate which will result in death if not quickly warmed up
•	They have sensitive stomachs and even small changes in diet (such as different water) can upset their stomachs


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks pretty good!  Vet numbers are definitely a good idea, and I would also leave the web address for the forum here, in case she has questions that she doesn't want to bother the vet with.

I would also add in the optimal temperature range for her specifically (or hedgehogs in general), and signs of hibernation (like wobbly walking, no signs of activity or food eaten, cool belly) and what exactly to do if she finds her hibernating (NO water, stick her under your shirt or on a heating pad set to low until warmed, call vet if not warm within 1 hour), just in case. I would also leave a list of illness symptoms and which qualify as "emergency" symptoms requiring a vet visit ASAP. Chances are, the petsitter won't need any of those things anyway, but I like to be safe rather than sorry. Will you be able to have your petsitter come over before you guys leave once or twice so you can introduce her to Skittles and answer any questions she might have?


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

Great ideas! I will be sure to add all of those. I'm not sure if she'll be able to come over a few times before (we live in different cities, but I will see if something can be arranged). They've sort of met before when she was sick and I had to take her to work to give her medication (sitter is a co worker), but I dobut Skittles would rember her as she was sick and there was so much new. I'm so nervous about the cold thing, we are talking about January in Canada after all. I know she is good when in my possession (I put her in my shirt under my hoodie and winter coat and get into a warm car) so I'm thnking I'll take her to her house after instead of to work and she can take her to her house from there. Just annoying cause we work in one city and live in two different ones, but it would sure put my mind at ease since I'm already worrying!


----------



## Musicgirlr1996 (Oct 12, 2012)

You should also say how long she needs to be handled each day


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

I recently left chloe with a friend and her family for 2+weeks. I made up a lil binder of all her info..

**General care:* feeding, cage cleanings, heat and lights (mine are also timed), temperatures etc, and i brought over a selection of toys so they could change the ones in the cage every few days..
* a list of *treats *(fruits and veggies) that hedgies can eat and how to prepare them, plus what definately not to give.. made things a lil more interactive for the kids, eventhough she may not eat them
*how to *handle* a hedgie :using cuddle bags, how long, and what to expect .. ( also spent 3-4 hours with her and her kids with chloe just to get them used to her and her normal behavior)
** Vet* name and number
* *Alternate *friend that could take chloe if something were to happen
* *Common things to watch for*: how much the hedgie eats and drinks, hibernation: sluggish hedgie, unresponsive hedgie & what to do right away, On going diarhea or loose green stools etc 
I also left a Visa gift card with my friend to cover any expenses that chloe may have while I am gone. I had a sterlite container full of things like extra supplies, heat lamp bulb, hand warmers, heating pad the just in case stuff... Plus all of the regular supplies and the binder..

Little bit of over kill on my part, but I think we both felt better..


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

A good idea to use with a care giver is pre-measured baggies of food. Put the amount you give per evening in individual baggies so all the person has to do is give one bag per evening. That way, it is easier to tell if hedgie doesn't eat as much and no questions if the caregiver gives a larger amount. It can make noticing loss of appetite easier. Be sure to give a few extra.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Back when I would need my family to watch Inky when I was away, I did his food similar to Nancy's suggestion, but I put each day's worth of food in a section of a week long AM/PM pill container (like you can get at the Dollar Tree). I had them put the night's worth of food in, and then in the morning dump what was left over back into that section, so when I got back I could see exactly how much he ate.


----------

